# Painting a cage.



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, I have a martins cage since prehistoric time, its held boys and its held ladies in its time and now its a disgusting old rusty thing. No, I was lame and didn't buy it coated. This was back in my day when I knew little about rats. 

Anyway, I have a cage for my three girls and I have this cage, which is well, ick. Its a... The Rat Highrise (H-600HR)

I have also lost the bottom for it.. 

So as you may know, martins cages you assemble yourself with those little circle clips, if I painted it, would it be ok to paint over those?

Also, what type of paint would be ok to use and how do you go about painting the cage?

Thanks.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Paint the wire? I wouldn't recommend it, unless there is some sort of special brand of paint for this. Paint could chip and what if the rats chew on it? It could be toxic. I would recommend instead that you look around for a place that does powder-coating and get them to powder-coat the cage.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

You should just get a new cage.

That HR cage is so small, I don't even know if 2 rats would fit... And if it's rusty, painting isn't going to make it fresh and new again. I have a galvanized cage that I painted less than 2 months ago, and it's already chipping off. Mine is in good condition so I'm not concerned about it, but if your rats chew on the rusty bars.. :?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't think appliance paint would be easy to chip......I could be wrong though. I actually have to do some research on this myself.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I used appliance spray paint on my cage, but it's still coming off. My girls are constantly climbing the bars though, they even prefer that over using ramps, so that's chipping it off. And it's coming off on the doors because Jellybean will chew on them after I close them ^^;


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

hummmm....... 

powder coating can be chewed off as well, and i don't know how much it costs. 

After hearing mana's appliance paint qualms i'm with her! A new good cage is probably the best idea. Even if it cost more money you have to consider the time spent on trying to save the old one. Doesn't sound like it'll be worth the stress!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I have enough cages for my rats and if I get new rats, I was just wondering if it would be worth saving to maybe sell to someone else or something? I meant power coating, I guess I can look into it, or how ever the coated wire cages are done.

Im also curious, if its too small, why do people suggest martins cages and if he is so good with cages, why would he make one too small? It seems large enough.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Martin's cages are very good cages, but 'HR' means 'Hamster-rat'. That cage can hold one adult rat comfortably (no idea on how many hamsters).

Many of the cages he makes also make great carriers.


----------

